# Men’s Monark Silver King Wing bar



## KevinBrick (Nov 28, 2020)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=184544896588


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 28, 2020)

Are you getting it Kevin


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 28, 2020)

Beautiful Bike! Out of my price range..


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 30, 2020)

Pretty cool! Went for a pretty penny....


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 30, 2020)

$5554.54


----------



## Nashman (Nov 30, 2020)

Nice bike for sure!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Nov 30, 2020)

KevinBrick said:


> $5554.54



Plus 6% sales tax


----------



## catfish (Nov 30, 2020)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Plus 6% sales tax




$5887.81 ?


----------



## KevinBrick (Dec 1, 2020)

Most bikes are worth more in parts.. This one looks be 
One of rare exceptions?


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Dec 1, 2020)

Great original parts are still worth more...
Frame              $1500
Seat.                 $1200
Light.                $1000
Hex truss rods.  $300
Hex bars.           $300
Rear light           $150
Wheels & tires .  $250
Butterfly stand . $400
Rack.                 $500
Battery tube.     $250 
Chainguard.        $50
Crank.                 $50
Fenders.           $400
Horn button.     $250
Seat post.          $25
Pedals.              $75

Total.           $6700 and I might be light on a couple things. Looks like they got a good deal.


----------



## catfish (Dec 1, 2020)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Great original parts are still worth more...
> Frame              $1500
> Seat.                 $1200
> Light.                $1000
> ...




It was a good deal.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 1, 2020)

This is an amazing bike. Besides the stem, you'd be hard pressed to find a better wingbar. The above parts list prices may or may not be accurate but whatever bike you would need the part for would pale in comparison to this complete original example. Much prefer this bike over a pieced together re-creation. Therefore should be worth more than the parts total.  Well bought. Congrats to the new owner.

Chad


----------



## ratrodz (Dec 1, 2020)

One of the most beautiful survivors I’ve seen! 
Hopefully someone here snagged it!?!


----------



## mrg (Dec 1, 2020)

Great bike, hopefully a bike-butcher didn't get it!


----------



## 1motime (Dec 1, 2020)

Great history.  Why assume it will get chopped up?  Sometimes it is worth more than money complete.


----------



## mrg (Dec 1, 2020)

Not assuming but when the first thing people talk about is the value of the parts and have seen it too many times before, butchers only see $$ not a great piece of history!


----------



## 1motime (Dec 1, 2020)

The only times something like gets chopped up is when the buyer cannot afford to keep the bike.  Why buy it in the first place?
Plenty of other things to make money off of


----------



## KevinBrick (Dec 2, 2020)

I was watching storage wars last night and the guy paid $1100 for about $100 in junk.. There was a cheap dresser in there with the leg broken off .. Worthless .. That should have been a clue .. Ha ha !


----------

